# Newbie



## malawi_love (Dec 1, 2011)

I have only done freshwater for the past 5 years. I think its time to attempt salt now. I really want a reef tank more than anything. I have been trying to do as much research as possible, but I am having problems finding what is good to add with each other and what's not. It will be a 29 gallon. I'm lost on soft and hard coral, polyps, anemones, haha almost everything. I just want a nice setup that will grow with my tank and eventually will fill in nicely. I have not set up the tank just yet because I want my homework done on the reef first before I attempt anything  Hope someone has hints, and honestly i don't know where I am going. Saltwater is a foreign language to me so far.
Hope someone can help.
thanks
-Amanda


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Most all SPS sill be fine together. Softies, when ticked off will release a toxin into the water, whcih can kill other corals. LPS, some, have stinging tentacles like a Anemone, and when hungry will extend those to get a meal from another coral. Polyps, Zoos, will grow out the entire tank, thats why you mostle see them on a rock away from all the other rocks. Me I don't care about that, they look really nice and it does take time to grow them out that much, but trust me, they will. You should run carbon in your system if you plan on keeping Softies, this will clea out the toxins from the water that they may release. SO no matter which coral, you'll have to look into its own little quarks, to see what it does or doesn't do. For the most part your safe with everything.
Torch, Galaxia, Frogspawn= Stinging LPS Coral
Anemone, can and will walk around the tank, and will sting everything it comes in contact with, until it finds a spot it likes, then it will settle down.


----------



## AquaticDigest (Dec 22, 2011)

Anemones should only go in an established tank - 6 months or older. Fewer water parameter fluctuations.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

good luck, i agree with you, starting a saltwater tank is like trying to learn hyrogliphics to me lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2011)

Just ordered by first tank. My tank is a 29g cube. Hope to create a reef tank to include corals, live rock and appropriate number of reef compatible fish. I like clowns, green goby, chomis and yellowtail damsels. Will want utility critters as well ( shrimp, snails). Does anyone know if the damsels will be too aggressive with the other fish/livestock?

:fish5:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just ordered by first tank. My tank is a 29g cube. Hope to create a reef tank to include corals, live rock and appropriate number of reef compatible fish. I like clowns, green goby, chomis and yellowtail damsels. Will want utility critters as well ( shrimp, snails). Does anyone know if the damsels will be too aggressive with the other fish/livestock?
> 
> :fish5:


Yes, they are horrible tank mates to anything you put in there. Look through other threads, I would never advise anyone to own any Damsel.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

i have yellowtail damsels due to i like them an there cheap but no other fish in that tank . i had a clown fish with them but he was much bigger then them an they were ok with him .but i moved him any way


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am starting a new tank as well. I am setting up a 37 gal reef. I am doing a DIY sump and skimmer. any opinions on the best size sump for this size tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Scottyb442 said:


> I am starting a new tank as well. I am setting up a 37 gal reef. I am doing a DIY sump and skimmer. any opinions on the best size sump for this size tank?


20g long to 33g long.
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks for the input. This is gonna be a plumbing nightmare because the sump is not in the cabnet under the tank. It will be under my kitchen counter about 10 feet away so I will end up useing an inline boost pump to maintain a good flow rate


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Scottyb442 said:


> thanks for the input. This is gonna be a plumbing nightmare because the sump is not in the cabnet under the tank. It will be under my kitchen counter about 10 feet away so I will end up useing an inline boost pump to maintain a good flow rate


Yea, no problem there, just have to watch the HeadLoss on the pump, should be fine.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

*w3 got my first saltwater fish today! I'm pretty happy about it. it is a slow start but my reef is officially started. got a firefish goby. pics to follow*w3


----------

